
Playing Away – Dashing for the Post: The Letters of Patrick Leigh Fermor - Thevet
https://literaryreview.co.uk/playing-away
======
cpr
Fermor's biography by his friend Diana Cooper's daughter (Artemis) is an
incredible, rollicking piece of work, like the man himself.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/27/books/review/patrick-
leigh...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/27/books/review/patrick-leigh-fermor-
by-artemis-cooper.html)

After plowing through his wildly manic, romantic travels and escapades
(including the most daring raid of WW II, when he kidnapped the commandant of
the Nazi occupation in Crete mid-day), one feels very small and un-alive by
comparison.

What a life! (Though, ultimately you get the sense that he wasn't fulfilled by
all the escapades.)

Absolutely worth a read.

